# Olympics



## Al Jenskey (Mar 22, 2006)

A significant win for Marie-Pier, as I believe this is the first time any Canadian woman has won an elimination match at the Olympic Games, and I think it's only the second match ever won by a Canadian at the Olympics.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*MB loses close one in round of 16*

http://www.cbc.ca/olympics/archery/story/2008/08/12/olympics-archery-beaudet.html

good match MB..

Gilles


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

good job MP! 

from babblefish, better than my highschool french -- En français

*aimez ceci, it' ; s un accomplissement qui sera rappelé!!!*

now we wait for the men's matches, go for it guys!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Great job by Marie-Pier.

11th isn't to shabby. Great job guys.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Still a great showing. And Congrats to Marie P. Looks like we are learning how to contend in this venue.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Men's matches underway.

JD just lost to Ellison of the USA, 111 to 89, and Jay is kicking butt against Xue, team silver medalist from China with a score of 111 to 106.

Jay shoots the 1/16 match in a few minutes.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Crispin doesn't shoot for about 4 more hours...

Jay's starting his match against Ellison.


----------



## Al Jenskey (Mar 22, 2006)

Watching it live on the NBC feed - Jay just kicked butt!

Match #2 for him just starting....


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Stash said:


> Men's matches underway.
> 
> JD just lost to Ellison of the USA, 111 to 89, and Jay is kicking butt against Xue, team silver medalist from China with a score of 111 to 106.
> 
> Jay shoots the 1/16 match in a few minutes.


Thats got to be a disappointment to JD, a great match up and you're coming off of god knows what stomach ailment. I have to give him the survivor medal for even getting to the shooting line, I know what a bad stomach can do to youI think next time we should all chip in and send some home cooking along with them. They can eat local AFTER the matches:wink:


----------



## Al Jenskey (Mar 22, 2006)

A quick photo from the first match...


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

how are you getting nbc to work?


----------



## Al Jenskey (Mar 22, 2006)

Jay moves on! :darkbeer:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Jay wins his match easily over Ellison 113 to 107, and advances to the top 16. Way to go!!!

Ellison shot 11 9s and an 8 - must be frustrating to not be able to catch a 10.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

tecshooter05 said:


> how are you getting nbc to work?


Yeah what he said, yo have proxify running or something?


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Wow, Lyon takes out Ellison, nice work!


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

*Jay is in the top 16!!!*

Way to go JROC!!! Glad to see that you found the MBs and took care of business!!


----------



## Al Jenskey (Mar 22, 2006)

tecshooter05 said:


> how are you getting nbc to work?


I work for a US company....connecting through their network so NBC thinks I am in the US..... 

One more photo before I catch a couple of hours sleep before Crispy shoots....Jay lining up his last arrow only needing a 4 to win.


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Atta boy J-Roc!

Keep it up man, shoot those shots strong and in the middle bro!

Good luck Crispy!


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

*Online Olympic Archery Coverage*

Just searched the CBC site, and they will be having online coverage of the archery finals on Friday Am from 2:49 am to 5:45 am...set the alarm clocks and make sure to log onto channel 4. Hopefully Crispin does well and we could have 2 Canadians to cheer for Friday am!!
http://www.cbc.ca/olympics/schedule/daily/2008/08/15/


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Links to a couple videos:
http://www.cbc.ca/olympics/ondemand...9c1d3c174c77c60fd3ff2f68819&videoId=821228118


----------



## Al Jenskey (Mar 22, 2006)

Damn!

Just heard George announce that Crispin lost to Magus Petterson on court B in a 2-arrow shoot off.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

great shooting Jay


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*wow!*

I like this caption

Canadian archer advances in big upset !!!


at a boy Jay.. good luck against the Russian..



Close one Cryspin... good shooting

Gilles


----------



## jjay3d (Apr 6, 2004)

*Great Shooting Jay*

Great Shooting Jay...... Keep it up, we are all behind you....... Does anyone know what the best finish for a canadian is, at the olympics.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

rolling rolling rolling, Mb keeps on rolling.( insert whip sound)


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Great Shooting Jay! :thumb: :thumb:

Kepp up the good work!


----------



## Al Jenskey (Mar 22, 2006)

All the men's match results from the FITA site....


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Great shooting Jay............

Keep it up, we're watching and cheering for you.

Kevin & Dawn


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Great shooting Jay... keep them in the middle


----------



## Canadian Buck (Apr 7, 2004)

*Go Jay!!*

Go Jay Go!!

You (and all the Canadian Archers) are making us proud. Great shooting!!

We will be cheering for you so loud you will hear us in Beijing.

We are thinking of you and sending you all our ten's.

David, Lorraine, Matthew and Stacey


----------



## thewhitewolf (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations from Yorkshire. Why did you not have a full womens team? Scores? Funding?:darkbeer:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

thewhitewolf said:


> Congratulations from Yorkshire. Why did you not have a full womens team? Scores? Funding?:darkbeer:


Scores/qualification


----------



## Old Hoyt (Jul 28, 2005)

*Go Jay*

Great shooting - Jay.
Keep shooting strong!!!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

that game face and kicking smile...go for it Jay...luv it


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

We routin' for ya Jay!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Shoot 'em in the middle Jay


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

slam the pedal down and take this thing home Jay. Fear little fear and myself are all pulling for you.


----------



## Old Hoyt (Jul 28, 2005)

*CBC coverage???*



Xs24-7 said:


> Just searched the CBC site, and they will be having online coverage of the archery finals on Friday Am from 2:49 am to 5:45 am...set the alarm clocks and make sure to log onto channel 4. Hopefully Crispin does well and we could have 2 Canadians to cheer for Friday am!!
> http://www.cbc.ca/olympics/schedule/daily/2008/08/15/


Just checked this link - don't see Archery listed - maybe they changed their coverage to another sport? or I'm blind?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

it's still there ..... www.cbc.ca 

looks like it starts at 10:30 with the 1/4's starting at 4AM ..... who's gonna stay up and give us a play by play :wink:


----------



## Bow_Art (Oct 30, 2003)

*Way to go Jay!*

Great shooting Jay !:clap:

Good luck!

From Winnipeg fan,

Jerry


----------



## Old Hoyt (Jul 28, 2005)

Do you have a specific link, the last one was just to cbc.ca
Thnkx.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

its been taken off. It doesn't ook like there will be any TV coverage. If he ends up shooting for a medal, I am sure a camera will be there very quickly.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

pintojk said:


> it's still there ..... www.cbc.ca
> 
> looks like it starts at 10:30 with the 1/4's starting at 4AM ..... who's gonna stay up and give us a play by play :wink:


Peeento. I'm showing a blank page when I change the sport to Archery and select any network for Toronto.

Thanks CBC, can I have my tax dollars back now?


----------



## Al Jenskey (Mar 22, 2006)

Great effort by Jay but not quite enough. The Russian shot a top notch score of 115.










Great shooting Jay!


----------



## ogounfer (Jul 21, 2008)

*well done Jay !*

Keepyour head high and proud!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

tough match Jay!

a round of applause from me to to all of you!! MP, JD, Crispin, Jay and everyone connected...


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

*Impressive*

Great shooting Buddy! Nice to see that you brought game. 

You made Canada proud!

See you soon.

Dietmar


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

awesome shooting jay. see you when you get home.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

With two matches to go, he is tied for top loser. I would love for Jay to pull out a top 10. I am very proud of him! He really did something that he should be proud of for years to come!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks for the excitement Jay! You did us proud!


----------



## murster 67 (Jan 22, 2006)

Well Done Jay, and to the whole Canadian team. 
Murray


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Very very proud of Jay. 10th place in his first Olympics is awesome! There is certainly no shame in shooting a score that would have won 6 out of the 8 matches!


----------



## MerlinEliteDyl (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you for the great run Jay! You'll do it in 2012!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

A+ for effort Jay. You shot great and should be proud of what you accomplished.

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*here's the rundown .....*

Ukrainian wins men's archery gold by a point

Canada's Lyon eliminated in round of 8 by eventual bronze medallist

Last Updated: Friday, August 15, 2008 | 6:42 AM ET Comments2Recommend12CBC Sports Ukraine's Viktor Ruban shoots his way to a gold medal on Day 7 of the Games. (Fabrice Coffrini/AFP/Getty Images) Ruban Viktor became the first Ukrainian man to win men's individual archery gold, taking the medal on Day 7 of the Beijing Olympics.

The 27-year-old defeated South Korea's Kyung-Mo Park in the final by one point, winning 113-112.

Both archers shot five bull's-eyes, but Viktor took advantage of an 8 by the Korean in the fourth and final end to take the match.

Viktor placed 13th at the 2004 Athens Olympics, while Park finished fifth.

Russian Bair Badenov won bronze, beating Mexico's Juan Rene Serrano 115-110. It was Badenov who eliminated Canada's top archer, Jay Lyon.

Canada's Lyon finishes 10th overall
After staging two upsets in early rounds, Lyon was eliminated by the Russian in the round of 8. The 22-year-old Winnipeg native finished 10th overall in his Olympic debut.

Lyon was seeded 47th after individual ranking rounds in Beijing, but on Day 5, he knocked off the No. 18-ranked Chinese archer Xue Hai Feng and American Brady Ellison, who was ranked No. 15.

In the round of 8 on Thursday, the Canadian shot five bull's-eyes and had a total score of 110 compared to the Russian's 115. Badenov led the match from start to finish, scoring 28 points in the first end compared to Lyon's 26. The Russian then shot three straight ends of 29 and a total of eight bull's-eyes to take the match.

Lyon, a four-time national champion, began archery in 2002 at age 16. He placed eighth at the 2007 world championships and fourth at the 2007 Pan American Games.

Retired Canadian archer and two-time Olympian Rob Rusnov called Lyon's achievement in Beijing "a win for Canadian archery."

Crispin Duenas, 22, of Scarborough, Ont., finished 39th overall after he was bounced in a first-round match that was forced to a one arrow shoot-off, which he lost by a point.

J.D. Burnes of Toronto was also eliminated in the first round. The 20-year-old finished 63rd overall.

Beijing marked the first Olympic Games for all three Canadian archers.

congrats to Jay, Crispin, and JD we're all proud of ya :thumb:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*great showing Jay an company!*

good shooting Jay!!.. this kind of reminded me of Christmas morning when I was a kid.. couldn't wait to get up and check the scores! 

Crispen and JD .. you did your best.. 

you should all be proud of what you did..wife and I are and so are most of the people I work closely with. 

Gilles


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

great job Jay:cocktail:



Reed


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Great Job Jay....You and the rest of the Canadian crew made us very proud. Now I'll have to have a beer on your achievement:darkbeer:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

NockOn said:


> Great Job Jay....You and the rest of the Canadian crew made us very proud. Now I'll have to have a beer on your achievement:darkbeer:


I think the rules state you have to have one for every 10 shot:


Congratulations Jay a job very well done!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Hutnicks said:


> Peeento. I'm showing a blank page when I change the sport to Archery and select any network for Toronto.
> 
> Thanks CBC, can I have my tax dollars back now?


Heh, the cheap screwballs. I think they used the FITA live feed. IE. updated scores & arrow impact info, no video or sound. Disgraceful.


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks.... we know you gave it your best and were all proud for your effort. Now you can enjoy the rest of the olympics.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Matt Galloway (sp?) of CBC radio one at least spoke (for a couple of minutes actually) about Jay and his accomplishments today. He basically said that archery had really piqued his interest and that he enjoyed watching the whole archery venue.

Overall good press for archery there at least.


----------

